# What's it worth?



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

Looking at an 02 S6 with 108k. Timing done at 85ish and trans feels like it is always in sport mode. Car drives awesome. Minor cosmetic issues but no big deal. I have had a few vw Wagon including a w8 and currently have a Passat 3.6 4motion. I know the problem cars. This S car comes with a full warranty for 3 years. Unlimited mileage. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neosapian (Jul 22, 2006)

Perhaps find similar cars within 200 miles of your location, conclude an average retail value, and deduct the cost of cosmetic, brake, and potential tranny repairs. Then figure the low end private sale price and start from there. 'Should lead you to a fair price. Pay for a pre-purchase inspection if you're motivated to buy. I negotiated 20% off the sticker price on my 2.7T @ 96k miles using this formula. The warranty doesn't have any intrinsic value in my opinion. Don't let the seller wield that into the negotiating process.


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

Neosapian said:


> Perhaps find similar cars within 200 miles of your location, conclude an average retail value, and deduct the cost of cosmetic, brake, and potential tranny repairs. Then figure the low end private sale price and start from there. 'Should lead you to a fair price. Pay for a pre-purchase inspection if you're motivated to buy. I negotiated 20% off the sticker price on my 2.7T @ 96k miles using this formula. The warranty doesn't have any intrinsic value in my opinion. Don't let the seller wield that into the negotiating process.


Thanks. The warranty is there for my peace of mind and only holds about $1500 value anyway. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gegz (May 21, 2007)

fvbean said:


> Thanks. The warranty is there for my peace of mind and only holds about $1500 value anyway.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


try asking the folks at the other forum (audizine) -they seem to have more C5 S6's owners than here


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm a member there as well. Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------

